# Cruising on test e, worth the hassle?



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

I got a friend, uses alot of gear,

atm our source has a little sale on, so hes come up with a plan to cruise rather than do cycles, as financialy its viable, now taking finance out the equation, what are the risks of cruising?

it cant be good for u, but compared to cycling, is cruising and blasting worse health wise or on par?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Cruising costs me £3 a week, how was it not financially viable beforehand?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

latsius said:


> I got a friend, uses alot of gear,
> 
> atm our source has a little sale on, so hes come up with a plan to cruise rather than do cycles, as financialy its viable, now taking finance out the equation, what are the risks of cruising?
> 
> it cant be good for u, but compared to cycling, is cruising and blasting worse health wise or on par?


Depends if when cycling your gonna stay off long enough to fully recover


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cruising is cheaper than PCT - true story


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been blasting and cruising for a year and I'm in perfectly good health and have made more gains in that time than guys I know who have been cycling for 10 years.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I've been blasting and cruising for a year and I'm in perfectly good health and have made more gains in that time than guys I know who have been cycling for 10 years.


Do you have regular bloods done?

I'm coming to the end of my cycle, have 3 weeks left gen go away for 2 weeks. Seriously considering b&c but that means at least another year on and then will be in the same position and won't want to come off again


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Cruising costs me £3 a week, how was it not financially viable beforehand?


10 weeks on test, vs 52 weeks on test, obvs with lower dosages taken into consideration is not for everyones pocket mate


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

I would say just get regular bloods done in this case wouldnt u agree gents


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I've been blasting and cruising for a year and I'm in perfectly good health and have made more gains in that time than guys I know who have been cycling for 10 years.


Whats ur cruise dosage on Test E a week?

How often do u blast between cruises?

Whats the best types of AAS for mass would u say in ur experience?

PS: I know PCT drugs cost a ton. It's insane. Cost me more than my test vials and hcg just to recover and then shoot it back down again when I make a second cycle, plus going through PCT im sure wouldn't be fun as I've read from others exp.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

mmichael said:


> Whats ur cruise dosage on Test E a week?
> 
> How often do u blast between cruises?
> 
> ...


Unless your pct stuff is stupidly expensive your wrong price wise

And 250mg every 10 days for me


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd say its worth it if you can't stay off long enough. No point coming off to take cancer drugs and not even begin to recover before jumping back on.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

latsius said:


> I got a friend, uses alot of gear,
> 
> atm our source has a little sale on, so hes come up with a plan to cruise rather than do cycles, as financialy its viable, now taking finance out the equation, what are the risks of cruising?
> 
> it cant be good for u, but compared to cycling, is cruising and blasting worse health wise or on par?


The risks are

Perminant shutdown of your hpta axis

High blood pressure

Stagant gains by way of receptor saturation * dont qoute me on that one.

High RBC (red blood count) which could lead to a higher chance of stroke.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Depends if you cycle and cruise or do an actual blast and cruise.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> The risks are
> 
> Perminant shutdown of your hpta axis
> 
> ...


I'm in this horrible situation at the moment. Endo won't up my dose because RBC's are getting dangerously high.

Anyone thinking of self prescribing, follow everyones advice and get regular blood work!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TRT lifter said:


> I'm in this horrible situation at the moment. Endo won't up my dose because RBC's are getting dangerously high.
> 
> Anyone thinking of self prescribing, follow everyones advice and get regular blood work!


surely a phlebotomy would resolve your issues?

and yes blood work is a given regardless of whether your a regular cycle person or you b&c


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

swole troll said:


> surely a phlebotomy would resolve your issues?
> 
> and yes blood work is a given regardless of whether your a regular cycle person or you b&c


I thought he would suggest it but he never even mentioned it. I have no idea if he's clueless about what to do, or if it's not the done thing over here? As you say, it seems a simple solution, but look at someone like bigvin........ His RBC's were left to get too high, it seems obvious to act now rather than let things get dangerously high.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

TRT lifter said:


> I thought he would suggest it but he never even mentioned it. I have no idea if he's clueless about what to do, or if it's not the done thing over here? As you say, it seems a simple solution, but look at someone like bigvin........ His RBC's were left to get too high, it seems obvious to act now rather than let things get dangerously high.


 @SK50 made a thread last year on diy phlebotomy which you should have a read through but realistically if you gave your endo even a hint that you were considering doing it yourself he wouldn't think twice about performing it in a controlled environment but im sure they'll be doing that anyway sometime real soon

Bring it up next time you see him


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> The risks are
> 
> Perminant shutdown of your hpta axis
> 
> ...


Whats the best way to keep a eye on High BP and High RBC? Assuming BP monitor bought at store and RBC from Bloods...? Correct?

How often would one on TRT need to take bloods?

I've found the best way to reduce BP is using Garlic caps at breakfast + Celery extract seeds. However, how does one resolve high RBC and reduce it?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TRT lifter said:


> I thought he would suggest it but he never even mentioned it. I have no idea if he's clueless about what to do, or if it's not the done thing over here? As you say, it seems a simple solution, but look at someone like bigvin........ His RBC's were left to get too high, it seems obvious to act now rather than let things get dangerously high.


Does giving blood not help if you have high rbc?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

sen said:


> Does giving blood not help if you have high rbc?


It does

I'm going 2day


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

For rbc giving blood and time off will resolve most rbc issues.

For blood pressure regular cardio,magnesiun garlic and time off will resolve most blood pressure issues.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

TRT lifter said:


> I'm in this horrible situation at the moment. Endo won't up my dose because RBC's are getting dangerously high.
> 
> Anyone thinking of self prescribing, follow everyones advice and get regular blood work!


What do you mean your red blood cells are getting dangerously high?

Do you you know what your blood test results show what was your hematicrit level? high hematocrit can be serious ? Your Endo should reduce the test dose but that won't Immediately lower hematocrit the only way of doing that is to take out some blood


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

blast and cruise definitely seems to be the in thing these days ..i mean its all fun and games while your young jabbing a needle in your self while your well into your training but when your sat there at 40 / 50 / 60 years old still sticking a needle in your **** it must get fuking depressing especially if your not even competing and just doing gear to look good in your local pub


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

samb213 said:



> blast and cruise definitely seems to be the in thing these days ..i mean its all fun and games while your young jabbing a needle in your self while your well into your training but when your sat there at 40 / 50 / 60 years old still sticking a needle in your **** it must get fuking depressing especially if your not even competing and just doing gear to look good in your local pub


I can pin myself quicker than I can take a dump

I'm sure once a week pins will be least of my worries at 60 years old

Plus it's gotta beat having the test levels of a little girl. Test decreases by 2% every year from 40 onward, by time your 60 you'd have 40% less test, pinning once every 7-10 days seems like a small price to pay for feeling 10x better


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I've been blasting and cruising for a year and I'm in perfectly good health and have made more gains in that time than guys I know who have been cycling for 10 years.


yeah mate youve also probabably done more gear in that year than the same guys have done in 10 years of cycling going by some of the cycles youve posted


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

swole troll said:


> I can pin myself quicker than I can take a dump
> 
> I'm sure once a week pins will be least of my worries at 60 years old
> 
> Plus it's gotta beat having the test levels of a little girl. Test decreases by 2% every year from 40 onward, by time your 60 you'd have 40% less test, pinning once every 7-10 days seems like a small price to pay for feeling 10x better


id rather not


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

samb213 said:


> id rather not


To each their own

I think there is good arguments for either way of running gear and keeping yourself as healthy as possible


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

swole troll said:


> To each their own
> 
> I think there is good arguments for either way of running gear and keeping yourself as healthy as possible


yeah mate i agree but in my opinion if your just doing it to look good and not even get on stage its high price to pay potentially sacrificing your natural testosterone production and general health for the rest of your life ..dont get me wrong cycling obviously has its risks too but for me id rather play it as safe as i can and not take the gamble of been on trt for life


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

swole troll said:


> @SK50 made a thread last year on diy phlebotomy which you should have a read through but realistically if you gave your endo even a hint that you were considering doing it yourself he wouldn't think twice about performing it in a controlled environment but im sure they'll be doing that anyway sometime real soon
> 
> Bring it up next time you see him


Had a read of that thread the other day, not something I fancy doing myself. I'm going to donate next week anyway, not waiting for it to get too high before they decide to do something.



sen said:


> Does giving blood not help if you have high rbc?


Yeh it does mate, but some of the things I've heard from the GP and endo really makes them seem clueless.



big vin said:


> What do you mean your red blood cells are getting dangerously high?
> 
> Do you you know what your blood test results show what was your hematicrit level? high hematocrit can be serious ? Your Endo should reduce the test dose but that won't Immediately lower hematocrit the only way of doing that is to take out some blood


My haematocrit went from 0.502 in january up to 0.521 in may (range 0.38-0.54). Haemoglobin went from 169 up to 175 in the same time (range 130-180).

I think they will do the same with me as they done with you. Wait till it's over range, take me off TRT, then get it sorted.

They cant really lower my dose,as I'm below range on the standard protocol. I didn't get bloods yesterday, the appointment was an hour late so pathology was shut. I'm getting bloods next week, then he wants me to get bloods every month to keep an eye on the RBC. As you all say, surely donating blood is the simple answer to all this, but there's been no mention of it.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

samb213 said:


> yeah mate youve also probabably done more gear in that year than the same guys have done in 10 years of cycling going by some of the cycles youve posted


I've done more gear in a year than some guys have in ten?

Lol, well that's news to me. I've never ran more than 1.5g of injectables, hadn't even used ANY orals until 7 weeks ago, have normal blood pressure, bloods are fine, liver/kidneys are in check, my hairline hasn't receded one millimeter and I look better than you ever will.

You mad?


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I've done more gear in a year than some guys have in ten?
> 
> Lol, well that's news to me. I've never ran more than 1.5g of injectables, hadn't even used ANY orals until 7 weeks ago, have normal blood pressure, bloods are fine, liver/kidneys are in check, my hairline hasn't receded one millimeter and I look better than you ever will.
> 
> You mad?


not mad at all mate ..you are in good shape .. id expect anyone to look good coming from a leanish frame running 700mg tren winny var and superdroll test and whatever else your on in the same cycle tho


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

samb213 said:


> *blast and cruise definitely seems to be the in thing these days *..i mean its all fun and games while your young jabbing a needle in your self while your well into your training but when your sat there at 40 / 50 / 60 years old still sticking a needle in your **** it must get fuking depressing especially if your not even competing and just doing gear to look good in your local pub


These days it's more cycle to cruise. Blast and cruising is a totally different beast altogether.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> These days it's more cycle to cruise. Blast and cruising is a totally different beast altogether.


Can you explain what you been by "cycle to cruise" mate?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Blast its a loads of drugs at once

Like a short heavy cycle...then drop to cruise dose


----------



## Lookin (Mar 26, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I've been blasting and cruising for a year and I'm in perfectly good health and have made more gains in that time than guys I know who have been cycling for 10 years.


If you ain't cruisin' you ain't usin


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Can you explain what you been by "cycle to cruise" mate?


What is says on the tin. A normal cycle into a cruise, or a bridge as someone might call.

A blast would generally be 2-3 times normal cycle amounts for a shorter period, high cals and intense training. Then you cruise on test to rest your body and do it again. It's a good way to add muscle and strength quickly over a few months to a year. It's a pretty arduous process.

Now it seems people have adopted the method so they can stay on gear between cycles, so they don't have to come off.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

swole troll said:


> @SK50 made a thread last year on diy phlebotomy which you should have a read through but realistically if you gave your endo even a hint that you were considering doing it yourself he wouldn't think twice about performing it in a controlled environment but im sure they'll be doing that anyway sometime real soon
> 
> Bring it up next time you see him


My endo knows I'm on self prescribed TRT and tells me to get on with it. He can't ethically prescribe until I demonstrate I can't make my own T. I can't be bothered coming off to do all that at the moment.. maybe in the Winter, but I'm sure he'll dish it out when I come off with no PCT.

He monitors RBC and PSA.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

SK50 said:


> My endo knows I'm on self prescribed TRT and tells me to get on with it. He can't ethically prescribe until I demonstrate I can't make my own T. I can't be bothered coming off to do all that at the moment.. maybe in the Winter, but I'm sure he'll dish it out when I come off with no PCT.
> 
> He monitors RBC and PSA.


TRTlifter was saying that his endo hasn't suggested a phlebotomy for his high rbc

Would your endo not do this even though he wasn't prescribing your t surely he'd still treat the high rbc?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

swole troll said:


> TRTlifter was saying that his endo hasn't suggested a phlebotomy for his high rbc
> 
> Would your endo not do this even though he wasn't prescribing your t surely he'd still treat the high rbc?


Don't know. My feeling is that he'd tell me to stop using steroids, not prescribe phlebotomy. That would seem unethical since he isn't prescribing TRT.

My RBC has always been in range since being under an endo. It was only when I blasted that I had RBC issues.

If I got high RBC from TRT alone (e.g. 175mg) I would think twice about it... because the problem only gets worse with age.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

swole troll said:


> if your running an actual trt dose of test between blasts then it will cost you f all
> 
> 125mg ew
> 
> ...


If you want to look good on the beach in summer then just use once a year then come off.

If you want to make gains year round you need to cruise and then add in some compounds for when you want to cut.

No point keep going on and off its pointless and costly.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is my cycle this year that I started at the end of march, do you guys think it's a bit much despite low doses

1-15 test e 500mg

1-15 tren e 400mg

15-18 tren a 300mg

15-30 test e 500mg

Running hcg through out with an AI, have proviron as well and will use during my pct I would think

Opinions guys ?


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Don't know. *My feeling is that he'd tell me to stop using steroids, not prescribe phlebotomy.* That would seem unethical since he isn't prescribing TRT.
> 
> My RBC has always been in range since being under an endo. It was only when I blasted that I had RBC issues.
> 
> If I got high RBC from TRT alone (e.g. 175mg) I would think twice about it... because the problem only gets worse with age.


This is what I think will happen with me. I reckon they will just stop prescribing test when my RBC go above range. I get the impression TRT is only used as a sexual med in the UK, none of the other benefits seem to matter to my endo, that's all he asks about. So I don't think they'll have a problem taking me off if it's just libido getting sacrificed.

Problem for me is, TRT is being used for fatigue and memory, so I'll struggle coming off instead of donating. I still struggle now when my levels drop, so not looking forward to stopping completely.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> If you want to look good on the beach in summer then just use once a year then come off.
> 
> If you want to make gains year round you need to cruise and then add in some compounds for when you want to cut.
> 
> No point keep going on and off its pointless and costly.


Do you need to donate blood or do anything in particular to keep RBC's in range?


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

SK50 said:


> If I got high RBC from TRT alone (e.g. 175mg) I would think twice about it... because the problem only gets worse with age.


I should've added, I'm not doing standard TRT at the moment. I'm on Nebido, plus I use testogel for about 6 weeks too inbetween injections. Still fairly low dose but I expect this doesn't help the RBC count.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TRT lifter said:


> Do you need to donate blood or do anything in particular to keep RBC's in range?


You cant, or shouldnt donate blood if you are using, they wont take blood from you if you are self injecting.

Im due a blood test shortly.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> You cant, or shouldnt donate blood if you are using, they wont take blood from you if you are self injecting.
> 
> Im due a blood test shortly.


So where does that leave you? Time off? Or is there somewhere you can pay to get it drawn and thrown away?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TRT lifter said:


> So where does that leave you? Time off? Or is there somewhere you can pay to get it drawn and thrown away?


Hasn't been an issue up to now, I had high BP last year but its fine now I am on 10mgs Lisinopril.


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> Hasn't been an issue up to now, I had high BP last year but its fine now I am on 10mgs Lisinopril.


I'm gutted to be honest. I wanted to add some extras when the testing slowed down but this has put me off massively.


----------

